

Don’t Get a Job, Don’t Goto GradSchool and Don’t Start a Startup: The 4th Option - sherm8n
https://medium.com/good-audience/don-t-get-a-job-don-t-go-to-grad-school-and-don-t-start-a-startup-the-fourth-option-398bfebdb74a

======
Gepsens
Please. The amount of stock you'll need to execute nowadays typically does not
match the hours you put in. However, working with the right people at a fast
growing startup is certainly one of the top two or three things to grow (save
mentoring or doing a research project with actual applications)

~~~
sherm8n
It's up to you and the company to work together to create a compensation
packages that matches your risk profile, the value you think you can create in
the company, and your end goal. Then obviously, you can get re-upped
throughout your time at the company.

------
namenotrequired
The fourth option is working for a startup. How is that not getting a job?

Edit: to be clear: having done both I do agree it's a very different thing
from working a boring job for a large company and I'm definitely hoping to
keep working for startups for a while myself.

~~~
sherm8n
It technically is a job :) But people who usually work at a startup believe in
the mission and don't feel like it's a 9-5 job. Otherwise, you wouldn't go
work there for peanuts.

